# Ohm strange behaviour



## andro (25/10/16)

hi guys. Rx 2/3 . New never dropped . Twisted messes 2 coiled etc. Ohm at 0.42 . Work but every few minutes ohm go up and voltage drop. Max voltage is 6 v in dual battery so thats the max he give and can go down to 40 w intead of a good 75 before . Atty not shorted and work fine in any other mods i have ( all others dnas 200) . Off course screw on atty checkes and all thigth. Tried other atty like tm24 or tanks and doesnt do it . I know that i can just use that particular atty on a different mod but was just wondering what could be . If unacrew the atty and screw it back read fine again for few minutes


----------



## therazia (25/10/16)

Do a thorough clean and check of your TM2. Sometimes dirt or grime can accumulate causing such weird behaviour.

I know my Avo24's center pin needs to be cleaned constantly.


----------



## andro (25/10/16)

therazia said:


> Do a thorough clean and check of your TM2. Sometimes dirt or grime can accumulate causing such weird behaviour.
> 
> I know my Avo24's center pin needs to be cleaned constantly.


Thanks will try


----------



## BumbleBee (25/10/16)

Check your coils, one could be working itself loose or you could have a weak spot about to snap in one of the wires. Wiggle them around a bit so see if one breaks.


----------



## andro (25/10/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Check your coils, one could be working itself loose or you could have a weak spot about to snap in one of the wires. Wiggle them around a bit so see if one breaks.


Coils are new . And not wiggle . Screw thigth as well . But thanks for the idea

Reactions: Like 1


----------

